# Midi RNS-315 Navi - Firmware Update Where to Find



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

I know from time to time, there is a Midi firmware update to the VW radios and navi.

BT 4.01 is coming soon, which will stream album art and songs. 

Do you know where these updates can be found

Thanks


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

BT 4.0 require hardware to support higher bandwidth. You can flash software but you can't upgrade hardware with a flash. BT 3.x is where you will remain if that is the hardware you have.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

My bf said that as of 2012 rns 315 it has the new chips.
But here is the sour patch, the 13's do not have the midi cable input for a USB flash cable. Do u think they now use the sd slot, hope this is true.

I think they can't be that stupid not to use the sd slot.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Babie said:


> My bf said that as of 2012 rns 315 it has the new chips.
> But here is the sour patch, the 13's do not have the midi cable input for a USB flash cable. Do u think they now use the sd slot, hope this is true.
> 
> I think they can't be that stupid not to use the sd slot.


And who is your boyfriend that he would know? If he has that level of information, he should know how and be able to acquire the firmwares himself. The OEM supplier and VW know the chipset used and most others are guessing. If he knows what chipset is being used, ask him to tell the rest of us.

Let's say for the sake of argument the RNS-315 has a 4.0 chipset. It's doesn't mean VW will offer a firmware to support it. Fact is most vendors enable BT to the highest standard the chipset allows since it is backwards compatible


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

VR6Now said:


> And who is your boyfriend that he would know? If he has that level of information, he should know how and be able to acquire the firmwares himself. The OEM supplier and VW know the chipset used and most others are guessing. If he knows what chipset is being used, ask him to tell the rest of us.
> 
> Let's say for the sake of argument the RNS-315 has a 4.0 chipset. It's doesn't mean VW will offer a firmware to support it. Fact is most vendors enable BT to the highest standard the chipset allows since it is backwards compatible


Let's just say he drives an A5 for free, anyway, I want to learn on my own. What wrong with that.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Babie said:


> Let's just say he drives an A5 for free, anyway, I want to learn on my own. What wrong with that.


That means absolutely nothing by itsself. If he doesn't work for VWoA or VWAG, it's immaterial. If he works for Audi of A, I still say BS because Audi's systems are not the same. If he works for a dealer, at a VW manufacturing plant, or VW Credit, it means nothing too. You can be a sales manager at a Audi dealership and drive one for free. That doesn't mean his sub-component knowledge is gospel.

If he is in the know, he should be able to get the firmware from the same connections as his information.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

VR6Now said:


> That means absolutely nothing by itsself. If he doesn't work for VWoA or VWAG, it's immaterial. If he works for Audi of A, I still say BS because Audi's systems are not the same. If he works for a dealer, at a VW manufacturing plant, or VW Credit, it means nothing too. You can be a sales manager at a Audi dealership and drive one for free. That doesn't mean his sub-component knowledge is gospel.
> 
> If he is in the know, he should be able to get the firmware from the same connections as his information.


What ever....................anyway back to the thread.


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Babie said:


> What ever....................anyway back to the thread.


Must have hit the nail on the head...you're boyfriend is which of the above? I don't know why you're offended. You speak as if everthing he says is proven fact. Since Technisat (the designer of the RNS-315) isn't saying the unit supports even BT v4.0 or above, I would like to know how he knows.

You asked a question. I asked one back. I didn't say I doubt you. If someone is asserting an expert opinion, I would like to know the credentials of the expert. Why is that a problem?


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

VR6Now said:


> Must have hit the nail on the head...you're boyfriend is which of the above? I don't know why you're offended. You speak as if everthing he says is proven fact. Since Technisat (the designer of the RNS-315) isn't saying the unit supports even BT v4.0 or above, I would like to know how he knows.
> 
> You asked a question. I asked one back. I didn't say I doubt you. If someone is asserting an expert opinion, I would like to know the credentials of the expert. Why is that a problem?


He would get mad at me. Anyway...I will call the dealer tomorrow. I want an iPhone 5 and the apple dude says BT 4 streams fast and does more. Like traffic and can send more stuff to a supported system.


----------

